# My Shop



## jpdenver (Oct 9, 2014)

Greetings from Denver.

40 years ago I persuaded my wife to let me build a garage with the doors
facing backwards.  That was because when I was growing up a garage was a workshop, and what goes on in the shop is nobody's business but my own.

15 years ago the garage doors (always manual) finally fell apart, and we closed up the space and put in a french door.  At this point my wife figured out that she would never be putting her car in the garage.  So we made a deal: She would determine what went on "her" side of the space.  I could do whatever I wanted with mine.

5 years ago I figured out that my side was a mess, and basically a storage locker.  So I waited until my wife was out of town, and put everything on her side, installed new electrical circuits, added compressed air outlets, TV and computer ports, and finally a music system.  Then I donated/threw out anything not needed, and started to assemble "the shop" from the  rest.

2 years ago I decided that all my hobbies were inherited, so I decided to investigate model engineering.  I read, and read, and read.  Then I took the plunge and bought a Sherline Lathe and Mill, then tool bits, and accessories, and on and on and on.

So here is my shop:


----------



## ShopShoe (Oct 10, 2014)

I think you're doing pretty well with your shop.

I have a question: Does "her" still have a side?

--ShopShoe


----------



## jpdenver (Oct 10, 2014)

My wife has leased me her side for now.
But the payments seem to be increasing.
I think the new I-Phone will be next.

JP


----------



## DJP (Oct 12, 2014)

Your shop looks too clean to me. The risk is that your wife will move in using it as her hobby space too. I would start making chips and splattering oil around to claim the space as yours forever.

My machine shop space is shared with a hoist for auto repairs and a welding machine so there is no shortage of dirt and rust and spills to make it only a space that I could love. 

Just a suggestion.


----------



## AussieJimG (Oct 14, 2014)

I didn't see the bar fridge. Does this mean that you have to go to the house for inspirational fluid?

Jim


----------



## bazmak (Oct 15, 2014)

I like the look of the tool and cutter grinder.Can you let me have a description
and is there anything similar on the market Regards bazmak


----------



## jpdenver (Oct 17, 2014)

AussieJim,

If you look at the last picture, the one of the supply cabinets (sideways)
you will see the edge of a small bar fridge.

It holds beer, and energy drinks, and snacks.

I drink Energy drinks while working, and have a beer after I stop for the
day.  

Another thing you can not see is a sign that says:
"Drink more coffee. Do stupid things faster with more energy"

Thanks,
Jim Pope
Denver, CO USA


----------



## jpdenver (Oct 17, 2014)

Bazmak,

The tool grinder is a chinese clone of a Deckel SO.

I bought it off a local on-line listing called "Craigslist"  not 
sure if there is an Aussie Equivalent.

It weighs about 150 Lbs.  Is very slow to "spin-up"
and I still have not fully understood it.

(It was about 1/2 price)   

If you google "Deckel SO" you will see mode examples.

Hope this helps,
Jim Pope
Denver


----------



## jpdenver (Oct 18, 2014)

Bazmak,

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200414732_200414732

This is the actual model I have.

but I paid 300.00 $US.
and I did not have to do anything as a master machinist had
set it up and aligned it for the guy I bought it from.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Swifty (Oct 18, 2014)

As I understand it, this type of grinder was originally made to grind D bits for use on a pantograph, you can grind tapered, ball nose or radius single lip cutters on it. With pantographs being a machine of the past, superseded by CNC mills, they now make attachments for these grinders to hold flat toolbits, great for getting all the relief angles correct and also for grinding radius form tools.

Paul.


----------



## jpdenver (Oct 19, 2014)

Swifty,

That matches up with what I have been able to find out.

When I bought it, it did have a fixture for R8 Collets along with
one for drills and one for cutter bits.   I may have to make some
additional "adapters" for the smaller (1/4 and 3/8) bits I use,

Thanks for the input.

Jim Pope


----------



## bazmak (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for your reply it looks kike a nice machine
but unfortunately does not seem to be available in OZ
Postage would make it prohibative,seems like you got a good buy


----------



## Swifty (Oct 20, 2014)

Bazmak, this is probably as close as you will get here. http://www.machineryhouse.com.au/G1975

Paul.


----------

